# Placa madre en corto



## SirSayco (Oct 1, 2011)

Que tal muchachos, tengo una placa madre en corto, como lo se?
Primero no encendía, probé quitando memoria, disco, etc y tampoco...hast a que desconecté el cable ATX P4 y encendió sin problema, encendida y todo conecto otra vez el cable y chispaso de una larga y se apaga....probé con otra fuente y lo mismo...hice la misma prueba sacando todo (memoria, disco, grabadora, placa de red hasta el procesador) solo dejé la placa madre y lo mismo, con el conector ATX P4 no enciende pero sin el, no hay problema....sa qué la placa madre, pero no veo condensadores inchados ni nada....nada quemado, está todo perfecto....ah ora mi duda es como hago para encontrar esa falla?? Cambio igual los condensadores??

Edit:
Leyendo otros temas del foro; también intenté arrancarla fuera del gabinete por si era el gabinete que lo dejaba en corto...y nada....
Cuando dejo conectado el conector ATX P4, el led de encendido solo dura menos de 1 segundo y los ventiladores solo se mueven unos 2 grados, nada de nada....


----------



## djwash (Oct 1, 2011)

Hummm es casi seguro que se te quemo un VRM, puedes sacar los capacitores de la parte de los VRM y los mides, a ver como estan. Mide continuidad en los pines del ATX P4.

Tambien puedes medir cada uno de los VRM, sin procesador ni memoria ni nada solo la placa...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 1, 2011)

Apoyo lo aconsejado por el amigo *djwash*


----------

